# Orient Watches



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do we have any orienteers among us. I'm keen to know more about these watches. I have an old one I bought from Roy a while back and nowadays they seem to make some nice stuff.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy, I some last year with power reserve indicators, they have some real nice watches now. I would stock them if I could find a decent supplier.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Keep trying Roy. These look to be really nice. The power reserve indicators you mention seem to be a trademark feature of these. I have searched for a UK supplier of them to no avail. There could be an opening in the market?

Keep us posted and if you need any help with English-Japanese translation let me know.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

If this recent aquisition is typical, I'd like to see a lot more Orients around.

Stunning blue dial, good quality feel to it and an unusual faceted crystal.

This model has been around since the seventies, and I believe they have only just stopped making them


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This just arrived, I am lead to beleive it is quite rare. 1970's Orient Racer 23 Jewel Automatic. PVD Style black oval steel case.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Check out this baby.

Automatic chronograph power reserve, world time, for less than Â£200









Must buy Must buy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am looking into getting some.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Will be keeping my fingers crossed on that one Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy it is not a chronograph, I wish it was at that price.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Whoops.

Yep I can see that now.

I would still buy one though. I like calender dials and I know power reserve is a bit of a gimmick but I love it.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I've seen watches on ebay with a very similar dial to that posted by David. They are Russian, I think "Luch", 2 year battery life stated, with everything written in Russian. Would these be a poor copy of the original "Orient"?


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

I have seen others with this type of set-up, I seem to think there is name for this dial design.

Suprisingly handy, enables you find the day of any date, from about 10 years back, to approx. 15 years forward(February cases some confusion, but you get the hang of it.)

This Orient is a 21 jewel Automatic, and comes in a variety of colours, gold case/red or black dial, steel case/white or blue or brown dial, and some rather dodgy 2 tone designs. And its big, 45mm wide, including crown ,across.

The only downside, it comes on a very thin bracelet, custom-made to pull hairs, and the lugs are 19mm, which limits strap choice.

But that brilliant blue dial is Fab!

David.


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi,

THREE of my favourite Orients.

The first two are variants of the same watch. If you could bring some of these in Roy I'd be first in the queue if the price was right.



















The third is an old orient with real class. Its a bit like the Droz Supercompressor I posted a pic of a while back.










Colin


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Very nice Colin.

Fantastic World timer, like the other 2 , though not that keen on titanium.

I nearly bought an M Force diver with a yellow dial a little while ago, wish now that I did.

I don't know much about Orients' history , except they have been around a long time, does anybody know any more ?

David.


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a BIG BRIGHT Orient World Timer - a fine example !!










Can you find a brighter watch?

Colin


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Colin, i like the top photo, first one, with the black dial, what is the diam of the case, and what is the average price for that one, thanks fred.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I particularly like that one posted by Andy.

I managed to read a brief test on one today. Apparently, they have a 21 jewel 21,600 bph in house movement that is not unlike the citizen 8215 and the Seiko 7s26. The guy testing it said it ran at 6 seconds per week out of the box with no regulation.

G.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry.

Any chance of a link to that test.

I have ordered the Orient diver from Roy.

I can't believe I'm a Japanese watch enthusiast and know so little about these.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy,

I found it by accident, I think it was on that " watch crazy" site. I found it by doing a google search and typing in " Orient Watches ". Try that and you should find it.

G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy,

have you recieved the Orient diver yet?

When you do, please post a review.

Cheers

G.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

hello,

Are Orient watches part of the Sieko group? I ask this because I have an old Orient quartz ( think It was a reject from my dad ) but is says on the back Seiko. It also has a Seiko quartz 7 jewel movment (6439a) in it !

I don't like it much myself as its square








.

Steve


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I know of no collaboration with Seiko, the Orient comany is massive in Japan and they make their own movements.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Orient 200m Diver review.

Received today from RLT ( Thank you kind Sir )

Hmmm....... where shall I begin on this, I'll try a basic technique.

FIRST IMPRESSIONS.

I was expecting a large watch from Roys description, but this had me flabbergasted, it's simply a monster. It makes the bulk of something like a sub or a G-shock look utterly mickey mouse in comparison........Stunned!!.

DIAL.

I ordered the blue dial, but in indoor conditions it comes across as black. It has a breaking wave type of effect in the centre, which is not particularly noticeable indoors except from certain angles. Go outside however, and the blue dial is immediately apparent, as is the breaking wave effect and looks very impressive. There is also a gold effect Orient symbol at 3 0'clock. The hands and numerals are large and legible as is the dial on the whole at most angles.

POWER RESERVE.

The power reserve indicator at 12 would be classed by some as a gimmick, but I think it's usefull - at least you have some idea of how long the watch will run when you take it off. It also adds to the look of the dial. Upon receipt at 1pm, the watch was showing 20 hours reserve, as I am typing now, it's showing 40 hours, so it seems to wind at a good rate.

CASE.

Substantial is just not the word, 15mm of solid stainless and perfectly finished in a uniform brushed effect. It just says " Sod you, run over me with a bus and I'll still be working ". It sits high on the wrist and is simply huge, I don't think this would look good on a 9 stone weakling with scrawny wrists. I have just never seen a watch which looks so imposing. The case back is transparent and screw down.

CRYSTAL / BEZEL

The crystal is mineral and sits slightly below the bezel and is therefore afforded some protection. The bezel is also substantial in construction, with the first 15 minute indication being raised and finished slightly differently from the rest. The bezel is anti clockwise only, is both smooth but positive and lines up perfectly ( which makes a change sometimes ).

MOVEMENT.

In house 21 jewel, running at around 21,600 bph. Through the screw down display back it looks simply ok - nothing more to look at than a Miyota 8215 or a Seiko 7s26, except it has a different shaped rotor which has a sort of copperised effect. I cannot report on accuracy, because I have not had it long enough, but is often reported to run at around 6 seconds per week. I will report on this at a later date. From what I have read, reliability is not a problem. No manual wind feature was apparent.

WATER RESIST.

Rated at 200m. I swam in it this evening with no problems, but only at 3m. I'm sure it will do ok at 200!.

DATE.

Quick set feature by means of a push button at 2 o'clock. Again, I think this is very usefull and do not feel is gimmicky. It has a round magnified date window which is very legible, at 3 o'clock.

LUMINOSITY.

Only a brief test on this. When exposed to light and then going into darkness, the hands and numerals are very bright, how long this lasts I don't know and I will report on this over the weekend.

CROWN.

Quite large and screw down. Despite it's size, it does not seem to dig into the back of the hand as some.

BRACELET.

Substantial in construction, being made from solid stainless links. Adjustment was a breeze, being carried out by removal of links by the fairly standard push pins. The pins felt very positive both when removed and re-fitted. The deployment clasp, rather than being the usual pressed affair, was machined stainless. The finish of the bracelet is excellent, my only critisism being the lack of a wetsuit extension which I feel should be standard on a watch specifically described as a divers.

IN CONCLUSION.

I have not tried to describe the look of this too much as it's better to look at the pictures on the RLT website under " What's new ".

This watch shouts " look at me " and if I told someone it cost Â£600, they would probably believe it, such is the quality. I am so impressed with this brand, I will shortly order two other models from Roy. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.

ROY.

Do yourself a favour and try to secure yourself a good reliable supplier of these, as when word gets around I could see this brand as your No 1 seller. ( Just a friendly suggestion ).

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What a fantastic review,


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank You

G.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Garry


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I cant find these on the site since 'whats new' has changed... could someone point me in the direction

Edit - ahh the vintage section, got it

thanks,

mat


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Orient has its own page now............


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

So does this mean they could become a long term fixture I wonder


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Lets hope they do!!.

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hoping to keep them in stock permanantly.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Orient M-Force Review.

( Arrived today, with thanks to Roy for the usual excellent service )

I'll follow the same format as the 200m Diver and for fear of repeating some comments, may refer back to the said test. I will also not go into any depth trying to describe the look, as it will be easier to look at the pictures on the RLT site.

FIRST IMPRESSIONS

A classic case of how a picture often does not do a product justice. If you think the watch looks good in the pictures, wait until you see it in the flesh..........stunning is not the word.

DIAL

I ordered the silver/grey dial, which I think suits the watch perfectly. The finish and attention to detail, even under close scrutiny is flawless.

The seconds are indicated by a sub dial at 6. There is an Orient Logo in silver at 3. All of the sub dial hands are orange, which look superb over the silver/grey background. The main hands are large, but also descreet as they are skeletonised. I've not often seen this before and it looks superb. The world time function is carried out by means of using the bezel and an inner dial in conjunction. The inner 24 hour dial rotates in accordance with the hands and once the bezel is set to your own time zone, the others for 22 countries can be read off instantly - clever stuff.

The numerals are infilled blocks with a silver coloured edging, simple, but effective.

POWER RESERVE

As per the 200m Diver.

CASE

Substantial in construction, but does not sit as high on the wrist as the Diver and would not feel out of place on most people, even if you should have small wrists. The case has an unusual feature in that it seems to have a black secondary moulding/section screwed to it, starting on the sides and following through to the back. This really adds to the appearance and has been executed superbly. I don't know at this time if the black finish is PVD or simply anodised - perhaps Roy could enlighten us on this?. There are two case versions available, standard, as mine and gunmetal. The finish on the standard case is finely brushed on the top and polished on the sides.

The case back is solid screw down. It's a shame this did not have a display back, because this would have been the " Cherry on the top " of this model.

CRYSTAL / BEZEL

The crystal is slightly curved and sits a whisker above the bezel, although, this is so slight, that I doubt the crystal is in any more danger of recieving a knock than usual. The curvature makes viewing at extreme angles a bit distorted, but at the usual angles, no problem at all, the dial is very legible.

The bezel has a brushed satin finish and is engraved with the available time zones, which are infilled with black. The bezel is anti-clock wise only and as the Diver, is both smooth and positive. Again, the markings align perfectly.

MOVEMENT

Uses a higher quality 23 jewel automatic than the diver. Caliber 46H. I know very little about these movements, but are apparently very reliable and can often run to 6 seconds per week. I would re-iterate however, that I would prefer a manual wind facility. The movement is manufactured in house.

WATER RESIST

Rated at 100m, which is more than enough for most of us. I have not swam in it yet, but foresee no problems.

DATE

Indicated by a sub dial at 9. Quite legible and looks good, in fact it makes a change from the usual date windows. No quick change button like the Diver, instead, the date is changed by rotating the crown anti-clockwise at position No 1.

LUMINOSITY

The numerals appear to have none at all, just the hands. The luminosity seems short lived. To some this may be an issue, but to me it matters very little and is of no concern.

CROWN

Knurled and screw down. It's positive and solid in use and does not tend to dig into the back of the hand - little more to say...

BRACELET

As the Diver, simple to adjust by very positive feeling push pins. Satin brushed finish with stainless sides, but also has a black section at the top next to the case, which is aesthetically pleasing and matches the side inserts. The bracelet is substantial and also has the machined stainless clasp, rather than the usual boring pressed ones. No divers wetsuit extension is used.

IN CONCLUSION

Stunning watch and has to be seen. Despite it's size, it could easily be used as a dress watch, it has so much style. Again, it looks easily like a Â£600 watch. This is possibly the best looking watch that I have seen for a considerable time and with a build quality and finish to match. At twice the price it would be a steal. What more can I say - two more Orients will be ordered within the next month!!.

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yet another great review Garry, you could do this for a living ?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

I'd love to - could be the ultimate job!.

Cheers

G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Jeepers............I can see what you mean about the Orient Divers looking big...............it looks like a bloody big tart in a pie tin!!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Griff,

It makes the Broadarrow on a Rhino look like something from a dolls house!.

G.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Look at the number of hits this topic has had.

Seems Orient watches have stirred up quite a bit of interest.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Must be approaching the all time high of reads, which I think was about 750 ish before.

These things have to be seen in the flesh to be appreciated - they are superb!

G.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Must say the Orients ,although they seem to be good gear, don't tickle me that much.

One I do like is called an Orient Star, without the power resurve "signature".

Possibly now discontinued, it looks like the old explorer design.

I can't seem to get a pic up but a search will find one.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Dave,

When you find a pic, please post it.

G.


----------

